# Jim Zumbo's Anti-Gun



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

[Congressional Record: March 20, 2007 (Senate)]
[Page S3347-S3348] 
>From the Congressional Record Online via GPO Access [wais.access.gpo.gov]
[DOCID:cr20mr07-117]

*ASSAULT WEAPONS* 

Mr. LEVIN - Mr. President, the National Rifle Association leadership
has stated repeatedly that a ban on assault weapons is ineffective and
unnecessary. They assert that guns labeled as assault weapons are
rarely used in violent crimes and that most people use them for
hunting. However, despite these repeated assertions, the list of
people speaking out against assault weapons continues to grow.
Jim Zumbo, an outdoors entrepreneur who lives in a log cabin near
Yellowstone National Park, has spent much of his life writing for
prominent outdoor magazines, delivering lectures across the country and
who starred in a highly rated TV show about big-game hunting. Jim has
been an NRA member for 40 years, and, according to his Web site, has
appeared with NRA officials in 70 cities across the country. This
relationship changed drastically when Jim expressed his commonsense
opinion on assault weapons.

<snip>


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

article:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/02/23/AR2007022301709_pf.html
Sounds like Zumbo's stance has more to do with the NRA's use of hunting as the skirt to hide behind when they try to keep Assault Weapons.
If this is the case, Zumbo is right.
Here's Zumbo's quote from his blog:
"Excuse me, maybe I'm a traditionalist, but I see no place for these weapons among our hunting fraternity," Zumbo wrote in his blog on the Outdoor Life Web site. The Feb. 16 posting has since been taken down. "As hunters, we don't need to be lumped into the group of people who terrorize the world with them. . . . I'll go so far as to call them 'terrorist' rifles."
Zumbo isn't anti-gun. He's for calling a spade a spade. So called Assault Weapons aren't made for hunting Elk. <----------<<- (see the period?)
Put the torches out and stop villifying Jim Zumbo because he's not towing the party line. The one thing that outdoor sports is missing is people with varying opinions able to engage in the universal and profound experience of hunting. Somehow, we're stuck with buzz cuts and amber shaded old republicans. 


I'm embarrassed for OL, the NRA, Remington, and all the others. 
I'm sad for Zumbo, as well. He deserves more respect that he's gotten after teaching 2 generations to hunt, cook their kills, and enjoy life to the fullest. The pages of Outdoor Life were the ones that made me want to go to college and be an Outdoor Writer, and Zumbo was a part of that.
:beat: :rant: 
This predilection we have for devouring our own will be our undoing in a world where civil debate and accepting of differences is becoming more and more necessary.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

The guy was on a blog giving an inter-net opinion about hunting methods for crying out loud. He didn't say to ban assault rifles. I think the NRA, Remmington and Outdoor life look like narrow minded, free speech hating idiots for firing some guy because of public perception. In doing so they look like lock-in-step organizations that won't let people express themsleves about hunting methods. Heck, their reaction kind of makes me uncertain about their leadership and my own participation with them.

It is the NRA and Outdoor life that looks like the idiots and now gives the perception they are narrow minded, mioptic people. The NRA/Rem/OL has done far more damage in the public eye by the way they handled Jim then Jim coulld have ever done. Very Short-sighted, shamefully so! 

Instead they could have let the antis use his quote and then turn it around on them by having Jim write a big article about hunting/assualt weapons and such , making the antis look dumb for mis-quoting him.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Zumbo stepped on his wiener. Even he admitted he goofed. He thinks that an AR 15, DPMS, Bushmaster, et. al. are "terrorist weapons" and said so in/on his widely read blog. Apparently he's behind the times because I know of a number of folks who do use them for predator hunting as well as recreational target shooting. Camp Perry competitions have made a place for these so called "assualt rifles".
He deserved to be taken to task for his comments. He did indeed give the anti-second amendment folks fodder for their attacks. I'll bet before his comments they would have been willing to hang him from the yardarm along with the rest of the folks who own any guns.
Finally, if Zumbo thinks these guns are terrorist weapons, wait till Polosi, Levin, et. al., tell him they are there to take away his Remington 700 .30/06, scoped "sniper rifle".


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm glad people keep bring this whole thing up. That way it stays fresh in the minds of any politician that thinks they can ignore what a majority of the voters think. The VOTERS didn't support the anti-gun Democrates and that cost them the Presidency and Congress, twice. They regained Congress by running pro-gun candidates but the new Dems are junior members (i.e. no important committee chairmanships). The senior members are still the same old registration/confiscation loonies they always were. wave: Hi Ted, Hi Nancy :wave

How is this a Free Speach issue? Is the Government trying to stop Zumbo from saying what he feels? Not that I'm aware of. Do you know what the 1st ammendment pertains to?

kraven - if you want to hire Zumbo, no one is going to stop you. Put up _"your own cash"_ and you can let him say anything he wants to but you must remember that you can never fire him reguardless of his actions or public perception.

Zumbo wrote a retraction - the registration/confiscation folks ignored that. The retraction didn't make it into the Congressional record, did it?


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

The word "elk" was never mentioned in his blog at all.

Jim was hunting coyotes with a couple young guides at the time he supposedly wrote that blog. They told him that a lot of varminters were using AR15s to hunt coyotes with.

That is when Jim wnoe off a tirade that he muchs regrets NOW.

If Jim was half as smart as you seem to think he is then he should have investigated these HUNTING tools a little before writing his blog. After all the guides did tell him a *LOT* of varmint hunters were using them.

We are all hunters no matter what hunting tool we use.

After investigating their varmint use he could have written a blog praising them as the fine varmint guns that they are. That would have been a win-win for gunowners/hunters and Zumbo.

I watched Nuge this afternoon and Zumbo apologized again and said that he screwed up and should not have said what he said.

Now you guys are making excuses for him when he is taking the blame. 

He gave no excuses...just buck up and move on.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

It is not about bucking up and moving on, it is not about Jim apologizing (after his career was ruined), it is not even about assault weapons used for hunting, use one if you want to.

It is about the lock-step mentality that ruined the career of a man who has done more for fostering hunting and gun ownership then probably all of us on AT combined.

Jim earned the right to his oppinion on some blog, even if he is wrong, his 40 year service to hunting, conservation and gun ownership afforded him the right to "blog" an opion without the complete and over-night destruction of his career by those who sadly and probably learned hunting from Jim.

I won't move on because it was the NRA, OL and Remington that has done the real damage here and now has painted gun owners as Lock-step, narrow minded folks who will eat their own for lunch. This is how "On the fence about guns and hunting" folks see the reaction. Move on? No.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Great article by fellow hunter and outdoor sport's writer

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_5490603?source=rss


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

NH Guy said:


> ........... Move on? No.


This ain't about you.

It's about Jim and what Jim said and how he said it..

Calling people "terrorists" in ths day and age is way too far.

Jim is trying to move on. You can stay rgiht where you are, if that is what you want.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

"Zumbo seemed to offer little more than an opinion on a rifle and concern for the image of hunters."

Hogwash!

The writer left out the "terrorist rilfes" bit didn't he?


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

_"Zumbo said what he viewed as assault rifles had no place in hunting. 
"We don't need to be lumped into the group of people who terrorize the world with them, which is an obvious concern," he said on the blog, adding that game departments would do well to ban the use of these types of rifles.

Zumbo seemed to offer little more than an opinion on a rifle and concern for the image of hunters. 
BUT GUN OWNERS QUICKLY TURNED ON HIM."_

Even Wharton agrees that it was individual gun owners who rejected Zumbo and pressured OL to terminate his contract.


_"Jim earned the right to his oppinion on some blog, even if he is wrong, his 40 year service to hunting, conservation and gun ownership afforded him the right to "blog" an opion"_

Zumbo can still "blog" his little heart out but OL doesn't have to PAY him to write for or represent them anymore. He choose to work in the entertainment industry where perception is everything. You act as if Zumbo was hired for life. Either party could terminate the employment. Zumbo screwed up and the readers voiced their opinion and Zumbo had to go. Bu-bye.

Why don't you "put up your own cash" and hire Zumbo to represent you? It's a free country.

You are trying to paint gunowners unfairly with you're "lock-step mentality" referrence. Is it that difficult to believe that people could be thinking for themselves even when they disagree with you want.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

So YOU voiced your oppinon and decided that one error, one tired evening post and this guy and all his 40 year dedication service is out the window. He stepped out of line, not even, he offered an oppinion and there he goes.

Nice appreciation for a dedicated career. I wonder what would happen if you were held to such a graceless lack of loyalty and perfection standard. Have you ever posted something on here that you were sorry about? Judge not lest you be judged.

If this is the short tempered menatlity that we gun owners and hunters show each other then we don't need the democrats to end hunting we will eat each other for lunch.

I hope you enjoyed your complaining to OL and Remington and ending the career of a good man who did far more for hunting and guns then you and I will ever do.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I suspect Jim's a pretty good ol' boy. I suspect I'd not mind sharing a duck blind with him. But one thing I can't figure out is what role did the NRA play in this? I haven't heard what if anything they did. Did they kick him out? Cancel his life membership? Erase his name from the list of former board members? I'm not being a smart a** here. I really haven't heard what NRA did in this debacle. That's what its turned into. A debacle.
I suspect Jim is a big enough guy, and has enough friends and supporters that he'll do just fine. I think its probably an error to think that his long career is ruined.
Can you imagine what the Left Coast would be saying if Hillary and Company had slipped up and endorsed Right To Life??:wink:


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I saw Jim Zumbo Today*

on the OutDoor Network with the Nudge. OK, I figure to take his apology as sincere. He knows he's done and lets move on but one thing that got me:


Does the Nudge not have video editors? 

Did they not notice Jim as they got him ready for the film clips? 

I mean, yuk!, it looked like he had bird nests in his ears! 

Someone get the man a trimmer!:secret:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

NH Guy said:


> So YOU voiced your oppinon and decided that one error, one tired evening post and this guy and all his 40 year dedication service is out the window. He stepped out of line, not even, he offered an oppinion and there he goes.


No. His opinion was not based in facts at all. I truly respect any opinion *IF* it is fact based. I have a problem with people that are supposed to be spokesperson's for huntng and guns saying ignorant things. Especially ignorant things that call a segment of the gun owning and hunting population "terrorists"and say a perfectly legitimate hunting gun should be banned from hunting.

The same things that can be used to take ALL guns away from us. The Name Jim Zumbo will echo repeatedly throughout the halls of congres as HB 1022 is deabted.

You do understand that the mantra of the gun grabbers now is a definition of "sporting use? If a gun doesn't have a "sporting use" they say we don't need it. Never mind that the 2nd isn't about sporting use. Now old Jim in his ignorance has said," Hey anti-gunners. Here is one that has no sporting use".



> Nice appreciation for a dedicated career. I wonder what would happen if you were held to such a graceless lack of loyalty and perfection standard. ?


If I said something that directly influenced my employers bottom line you can put it in the bank I'd be gone before all the words got out of my mouth. We are responsible for what we say.



> Have you ever posted something on here that you were sorry about


Not much. I usually try and think out reponses on here before I hit submit. Besides what willie says on AT is a whole lot different than what Jim Zumbo says on his now defunct OL blog.



> Judge not lest you be judged.


Most overused scripture in the Bible. It has to do with sin, not stupid remarks.



> If this is the short tempered menatlity that we gun owners and hunters show each other then we don't need the democrats to end hunting we will eat each other for lunch.


Nope. It's guys like Zumbo and seemingly you that give them cannon fodder.



> I hope you enjoyed your complaining to OL and Remington and ending the career of a good man who did far more for hunting and guns then you and I will ever do.


Where did I say I complained to OL and Remington? Never sent them a thing. Didn't need to. This was all grass roots and did not have a thing to do with the NRA.

I quit taking Outdoor Life a long time ago when they had a bear baiting article and printed pro and con with an anti-hunter giving the con. Did I "judge" them before I dropped my long time subscription?

Zumbo forgot who he workled for. It wasn't Remington or Outdoor Life, it was by proxy the hunters and gun owners of the world. We hired him and set him up on a pedestal. Now we have fired him. 

Maybe we will rehire him someday. Who knows?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*He apologized*

get over it and move on. He said he was sorry. You sound like Saddam........


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

"_I won't move on because it was the NRA, OL and Remington that has done the real damage here and now has painted gun owners as Lock-step, narrow minded folks who will eat their own for lunch." 

"I hope you enjoyed your complaining to OL and Remington and ending the career of a good man"_


This reads like you're hinting at a conspiracy to deprive the man of his livelyhood. Is that what you're suggesting? 

Round up all of your conspiracy facts and post them for public review. Don't forget to get Zumbo on board because he seems to have a different version than yours but what would he know, him being involved so closely and all, to the actual events.

:cocktail:


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

I had other comments but I erased them as they would just fuel this debate.
We can rise above this.

In the name of keeping a good advocate of hunting and guns with us, let us forgive Jim (even after he made an error, we all make them. And, I am a minister, I know all about the verse in regard to judging. I will add to that we should forgive our brothers 70x7) and Jim is a brother in hunting and bearing arms.

SO...

Let's end the fighting and debate and come up with a positive solution and give it back to the antis.

If we really accept Jim's apology then good, I mean that. In return we can all practice some forgiveness and humility by Emailing OL, the NRA and Remington and ask them to accept Jim's apology and return his status. In doing so, Jim will have the voice again to debunk the antis spin on his quotes and set the record straight. He, with our help and forgiveness, will be able to turn this around on the liberals and make them look bad. Not to mention give us back a good hunting educator. We need him and he needs us. Can we forgive and get him back? Can we get our friends to do the same? Are we United enough to forgive our own?

I am serious about this. Please, accept his appology and get him back doing what he did best, promoting hunting and gun ownership. We need to stick together in reasonable fasion, picking each other up when we fall.

Here are the emails you can write to:

[email protected]
(Remington)

[email protected]
Outdoor Life

I mean this, we can do it.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry.

As I said I never sent anything to OL or Remington to begin with.

Zumbo will have to struggle on without me.

You can do whatever that you want.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow. There are some good replies and arguments here. 

So Zumbo apologized. Great.
For some of us, it's cut and dried: Zumbo misspoke while he was "on the clock" as he posted on his blog. 
For some of us, it's not: The process of how and why he was tarred and feathered so quickly is disturbing. 

While I understand that the "t" word can't be bandied about lightly, I have to say that Zumbo deserved a little more consideration from the hunting and gun loving public, given the fact that he was a known icon of hunting for 40 years.

Oh, well. 
Now, Journalists everywhere are frightened for their jobs and the Product manufacturers have tightened their strangle-hold (nuge reference) on the industry just a little more. So, now we get even more tripe published that panders to advertisers and the NRA, the quality of journalism goes down even more, and readers receive a manifesto for the war between the Anti's and the NRA in their mailbox every month. 
The issue was never something as simple as employment law, though thanks to those who felt the need to post those ideas since, god knows, none of us work or understand those concepts. (/sarcasm) The issue was the longterm effect of this on our industries, publications, and sports. 

Zumbo didn't step on his wiener nearly as bad as the outdoorsmen did.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is Jim's official apology. I can accept it and forgive him. Let's get our guy back into his job and stick together as hunters and gun-owners. If we can't forgive each other and pick each other up when we screw up, then we are a house divided.

*My recent blog on the Outdoor Life Web site was written with the interest of the hunter's image in mind. 

In it my use of some words inflamed America's gun community to the point where, in less than 24 hours, they were able to mount enough pressure to cause my TV sponsors to withdraw from my show. Outdoor Life magazine, under similar demands, asked for my resignation, which I reluctantly gave. I had worked for the magazine full time for almost 30 years. 

Despite this, I hold no grudge against America's gun lobby. I have publicly apologized and stated, “I was wrong - big time.” Although I have always been active in advocating hunting rights, I've never thought of myself as a spokesman for gun rights. 

It was an inevitable outcome. Remember that throughout major firearms incidents, such as the assassinations of President John F. Kennedy and Sen. Bobby Kennedy, the more recent Columbine school shootings in Colorado, and the sniper shootings in the D.C. area, there have been flurries of bills to outlaw guns. Those of us who hunt and shoot, or simply own firearms for protection, could have been severely impacted by those bills had they come to pass. 

As an example, there have been bills written to do away with “sniper” rifles and “semi-automatic” firearms. To those of us who hunt, that “sniper” rifle could include our Winchester bolt-action elk rifle, or our Browning or Remington shotguns or .22s. The bottom line is that to hunt with a firearm, we must be afforded the legal right to own one. 

The Second Amendment, which guarantees us the right to keep and bear arms, has nothing to do with hunting, but everything to do with gun ownership. During the ensuing controversy surrounding my blog, some people have taken me to task for abandoning the Second Amendment. Nothing could be farther from the truth. If I ever, in my wildest dreams, thought the words I had written would bring the validity of the Second Amendment into question, I assure you I never would have touched my fingers to the keypad. 

After more than 50 years of hunting, I've grown to favor certain types of firearms that best suit my style of hunting. While comfortable in my niche, which exclusively involves traditional bolt-action type rifles, I was genuinely unaware of the growing popularity of the AR-15 types of firearms, and in fact, had seen only one in a hunting camp years ago. 

Since posting my infamous blog Feb. 16, which subsequently has been removed, I've been exposed to a large and passionate number of shooters who enjoy using these types of guns on the range, as well as some who use them for hunting, especially varmints. 

I also have received vast support from many who understood and agreed with my original intent. I realize now that the former image I conjured was largely an impression based on prejudice and misunderstandings. Your support is appreciated and I do not wish to alienate those of you who offered it, but hope that you will consider a broader more tolerant viewpoint as I have. 

As a journalist, I intend to educate myself as to the entire question of these firearms. In addition I will continue to support and protect the Second Amendment. I'm now involved in an educational process to gather the facts and see for myself. 

I'm writing this from Ted Nugent's ranch in Texas, where I'll work with Ted and some law enforcement people to become acquainted with these firearms. 

I sincerely thank all of you who have encouraged me in these trying times that have catapulted my name in the national media arena, much of it in a most unfavorable way. 

It hasn't been easy for my wife and I, but our friends, fellow sportsmen and women, and even strangers have offered many prayers and much hope that help us through each day. *


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Jim Zumbo is *the man*.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

I forgive you Jim Zumbo. Best of luck in the future. Whew, I feel better already.


Now, back to our regularly schedualed thread.

_"In return we can all practice some forgiveness and humility by Emailing OL, the NRA and Remington and ask them to accept Jim's apology and return his status. In doing so, Jim will have the voice again to debunk the antis spin on his quotes and set the record straight.."_

Are you suggesting that Zumbo needs to be paid by OL, Remington and the NRA before he can "set the record straight"? You can contact your representatives and demand that they enter Zumbos apology in the Congressional Record along side his initial statement.


_"If we can't forgive each other and pick each other up when we screw up, then we are a house divided."_

I forgive you for implying that there was a "lock-step" conspiracy involved in Zumbos termination. Wow, now I feel great.


p.s. I just sent emails to Remington and Outdoor life commending them for terminating their association with "Jim".

p.s.s. You forgot the email contact address for the NRA. (Freudian slip?)

www.nra.org
www.nrahq.org/contact.asp


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

_"Now, Journalists everywhere are frightened for their jobs" _

How do you pronounce, "hyperbole"? Is it "hy-PER-buh-lee" or "hy-PER-buhl"?


_"So, now we get even more tripe published that panders to advertisers and the NRA"_

You keep implying that the NRA is behind Zumbos termination. Do you have any information to this affect? Anything at all?


_"The issue was never something as simple as employment law"_

"YOUR" issue isn't about employment. I don't see it as anything but an employment issue. You seem to be more interested in discrediting the agencys that listened to the MANY INDIVIDUALS who complained about Zumbo. 


_"The issue was the longterm effect of this on our industries, publications, and sports."_

You forgot to mention the effect on politicians. :wink:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

> As a journalist, I intend to educate myself as to the entire question of these firearms


It is a wise man that "educates" himself before he opens his mouth - especially as a "journlist".

Nothing like losing a 6 figure income to open one's eyes..


----------



## SongDog76 (Feb 16, 2007)

While I firmly believe that Jim Zumbo had no preconceived intention of doing damage with his blog. It still gave the 2nd Amendment re-writers fuel for their fire. The sudden and swift movement of the grass roots had nothing to do with so called "lock-step", it had to do with collectively knowing how much damage the slippery slope of leaving this untouched would do to the cause of preserving the 2nd amendment. Accountability has to be in place to prevent the use of our own words against us. This has done more damage than can ever be imagined. A few strategic "excerpts" from this blog will be shouted from the podium in the congress during the H.R. 1022 debate like it's the very word of God himself. I personally accept Jim Zumbo's apology and believe if he had of put a little more thought to his blog it would have never happened, and can guarantee it won't happen again.
:set1_CHAPLIN3: 
On an aside I also saw him on Spirit of the Wild, and he was quite a crack shot with that "Pink" rifle.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Nh Guy*

I understand forgive 70 X 7 and I am a Christian! I do not however think I will offer forgiveness and leave myself open to be slapped again. I say distance yourself from certain things that happen around you. There are to many villans on the street today because our society is trying to forgive and forget. A police officer just lost his life in my hometown because of a man who was not in jail, he had a very long rap sheet. He was killed with a hand gun, the officer did manage to shoot back killing his attacker. Tell his family he was on the street because he said he was sorry. What does the bible say about living under mans law?

I am PRO GUN! ALL GUNS, Hand, Assault, Sporting. It is my right and I want it preserved, not jeaoperdized by someone who only wants to protect hunting firearms.

For me there is no fence to straddle! You are either for gun ownership or against it.

As far as Jim Zumbo is concerned, if his apology is sincere, he should join the fight to protect our 2nd amendment right(All of it), and for the hunting with assault weapons, if the caliber is leagal I see no problem. What better way to familiarize yourself with a weapon you may actually use to defend your country, yourself,family or friends one day. 

I'm also sure Jim will not starve if he wants to cross sides, surely his new friends will take him in. I will accept his apology when I see it backed up with some action.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Why did OL and Remington fire him (and the NRA ban publlications of his articles)? Because they were standing up for the 2A? Because Jim was anti-2A.? No, Clearly Jim has shown over 40 years and in his apology that he is not anti-2A.

The reason they dropped him (and anti-Jim folks on this thread have already proven this point). Jim threatened "profit". It had notning to do with the 2A and every thing to do with $$$.

Wake up folks! It is not the principal of the contitution that governed Remington or OL, you said it your self, it was the $$$, the profit margin, the threat to their share-holders, you said you were not going to buy their product and they jumped. Nothing to do with the 2A everything to do with $.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

NH Guy said:


> Why did OL and Remington fire him (and the NRA ban publlications of his articles)? Because they were standing up for the 2A? Because Jim was anti-2A.? No, Clearly Jim has shown over 40 years and in his apology that he is not anti-2A.
> 
> The reason they dropped him (and anti-Jim folks on this thread have already proven this point). Jim threatened "profit". It had notning to do with the 2A and every thing to do with $$$.
> 
> Wake up folks! It is not the principal of the contitution that governed Remington or OL, you said it your self, it was the $$$, the profit margin, the threat to their share-holders, you said you were not going to buy their product and they jumped. Nothing to do with the 2A everything to do with $.




 


This is what..... your third different scenario attempting to 'splain what happened to Zumbo?


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

No Silver, in a grown up's world you understand the complexity and multiple motivating factors behind events.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

I understand that you haven't answered any of the questions posed to you that would help people _"understand the complexity and multiple motivating factors behind events"_ that you keep alluding too.

Do You Have Any Facts Or Theorys That You Would Like to Publish For Peer Review???


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

OK, What specific questions do you have? And I don't think anything here is up for publishing, this is a forum not a PhD thesis.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, are you talking about the "conspiracey theory?" Why don't you explain that as that was your words and idea. You cut and pasted two of my comments on post#18 and said I was claiming a conspiracry.

*There is no conspiracy what so ever*. This is all a result of quick-tempered and narrow minded hunters and shooters practicing internet-group think, emailing OL and Remington and the NRA who then reacted in fear of product sales (OL and Remington anyway) and the NRA in regard to their profesional ties with Jim (they paid him for articles and events). And they let him go.

When I spoke about the negative "lock-step" image that was painted by all this I am refering several news articles that went out and used this event to paint a public image of hunters/shooters as vicious folks who eat their own.

"Lock-Step" was not my word, it was from the articles painting public perception.

Does this make since, now? No conspiracy at all, that was your implication and words.

Oh and here is the evidence you asked for (though i linked an article earlier) about the public fall out that all the antis get to read and use against us. And these are the moderate responses 


http://news.neilrogers.com/news/articles/2007030101.html

http://www.roanoke.com/outdoors/billcochran/field/wb/wb/xp-106640 

http://www.startribune.com/484/story/1023620.html 

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070225/SPORTS09/702250598/1002/SPORTS 

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_5490603?source=rss


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

NH Guy said:


> OK, What specific questions do you have? And I don't think anything here is up for publishing, this is a forum not a PhD thesis.



The questions are still listed in this thread.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

*There is no conspiracy what so ever.* 

*WOOHOO.* Now we're getting somewhere.

I understand, now, that you're concerned about how the Zumbo incident tarnished the "public image of hunters/shooters" and you're willing to restore Zumbo's image by tarnishing the image of the three organizations who no longer require his services. You're doing more damage than Zumbo did. 

I suggest that you contact the people listed in your links and correct them. That is were the problem is. They don't understand what happened and need your help. 

:wave:


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Silver Pine said:


> *There is no conspiracy what so ever.*
> 
> *WOOHOO.* Now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> ...


I am doing the damage? Thats a joke, find me an article where they quote me or my reconcillatory proposal. It is attitudes like yours that anti writers have lifted from blogs and used to form a negative public perception. Nice try.

I am tarnishing the "big three?" in post #19 I gave a solution, no where did that solution call for the tarnishing of any pro-gun/hunting organization. I asked that we work together with Jim (Like the Nudge has and I give him credit, he set the example of gun owners should have reacted).

I certainly did contact folks. Make no mistake about that. Including my congressman to have Jim's appolgy placed into the congressional recod and set his statement in correct context.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

All righty then. Now we're on the same page. You giv'em heck and I'll giv'me hell.

:grouphug:


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

You got a deal!


----------



## SongDog76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Jim Zumbo Letter to the U.S. Senate*

Zumbo is swinging the mighty pen again.




JIM ZUMBO

March 28, 2007


An Open Letter to the
United States Senate



Dear Honorable Ladies and Gentlemen:

It recently came to my attention that one of your colleagues, Michigan Sen. Carl Levin, has chosen to attack firearms owners using remarks I wrote in mid-February as his launch pad. As you probably know, Sen. Levin has been making anti-gun speeches every week for the past eight years because of a promise he made to the Economic Club of Detroit in May 1999.

Mr. Levin has an agenda, and he should have spoken to me before using my name in one of his speeches, especially since his remarks were entered into the Congressional Record. I would like my remarks here entered into the Congressional Record as well.

Sen. Levin is only one of 16 members of the Senate to vote against the Vitter Amendment to the Department of Homeland Security Appropriations Act. This amendment prohibits the confiscation of a privately-owned firearm during an emergency or major disaster when possession of that gun is not prohibited under state or federal law.

Eighty-four senators voted for that amendment, inspired by the egregious confiscation of firearms from the citizens of New Orleans following Hurricane Katrina in the summer of 2005. Those seizures, you will recall, led the Second Amendment Foundation and National Rifle Association to join in a landmark civil rights lawsuit in federal court that brought the confiscations to an abrupt end.

The taking of private property without warrant or probable cause – even firearms – was considered an outrage by millions of American citizens, and yet Sen. Levin joined 15 of his colleagues in voting against this measure. It is no small wonder that Sen. Levin gets an “F” rating from gun rights organizations. He would have American citizens disarmed and left defenseless at a time when they need their firearms the most, when social order collapses into anarchy and protecting one’s self and one’s family is not simply a right and responsibility, it becomes a necessity.

That in mind, Sen. Levin must know that almost immediately after I wrote those remarks, I recanted and apologized to the millions of Americans who lawfully and responsibly own, compete with and hunt with semi-automatic rifles. I took a “crash course” on these firearms and visited with my good friend Ted Nugent on his ranch in Texas, where I personally shot an AR-15 and educated myself with these firearms.

Some of us learn from our mistakes, others keep making them. Legislation to which Sen. Levin alluded, HR 1022, would renew the ban on so-called “assault weapons,” and dangerously expand it to encompass far more perfectly legal firearms. For the Congress of the United States to even consider such legislation is an affront to every law-abiding firearms owner in this country.

This legislation that Sen. Levin appears to endorse is written so broadly as outlaw not only firearms, but accessories, including a folding stock for a Ruger rifle. As I understand the language of this bill, it could ultimately take away my timeworn and cherished hunting rifles and shotguns – firearms I hope to one day pass on to my grandchildren – as well as millions of identical and similar firearms owned by other American citizens.

It is clear to me that the supporters of this legislation don’t want to stop criminals. They want to invent new ones out of people like me, and many of you, and your constituents, friends, neighbors and members of your families. They will do anything they can, go to any extremes they believe necessary, to make it impossible for more and more American citizens to legally own any firearm.

In his final paragraph, Senator Levin misrepresents what I said. I never spoke in favor of a general assault weapons ban. Again, I immediately apologized for my blog statement that was exclusively directed toward hunting and not gun ownership.

I will not allow my name to be associated with this kind of attack on the Second Amendment rights of my fellow citizens.

A few weeks ago, in a letter to Alan Gottlieb, chairman of the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms, I promised to educate my fellow hunters about this insidious legislation “even if I have to visit every hunting camp and climb into every duck blind and deer stand in this country to get it done.”

I will amend that to add that I will bring my effort to Capitol Hill if necessary, even if I have to knock on every door and camp in every office of the United States Senate. In promoting this ban, the Hon. Carl Levin does not speak for me, or anybody I know.


Sincerely,

James Zumbo
Cody, Wyoming


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Good Job*

Now that's what I am talking about. Apologize and get to work on making it right. Good luck to Jim as he goes to bat for us!


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Congratulations to Mr. Zumbo. He is obviously sincere in his apology & his letter to US Senate pretty well spells it out. Mr. Zumbo's comments really has no affect on what Congress will do. He is only one vote. All of us together, now that's a different story. Contact you elected officials. Let them know where you stand. Tell them you're sick & tired of BS legislation that continues to attack the honest citizen. Phone calls & letters will get their attention. If not, our votes certainly will. As far as the NRA's hardline approach, if they weren't fighting for us, who would be??


----------



## Dig Dawg (Mar 2, 2007)

its interesting that when jim zumbo says something stupid folks call for his head on a stick...but when don imus calls people nappy-headed hos and jig-a-boos, folks go over to the campfire forum and defend him on the grounds of freedom of speach.


----------

